# MySQL 8.0 Cluster on FreeBSD



## rusoo7 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello Folks,

I'm just curious … its been many years. MySQL Cluster has new major release that has been out for more then a couple of years. Yet I cannot find a single recent thread that anyone is using it on FreeBSD. Is there any reason for this? Does it not work properly on FreeBSD? Is there any reason not to use MySQL Cluster? Its obviously has never been ported. Although FreeBSD 12 downloads are available on mysql.com.

This is the only relevant thread I could find but 2012 was a long time ago.








						MySQL Cluster on FreeBSD
					

Hi  Has anyone installed and successfully used MySQL Cluster on FreeBSD? I tried to google the topic but didn't find any articles about it, guides, opinions?   Is it possible? If yes, do you have a link to a good guide how to properly configure it on FreeBSD?  Thanks in advance!




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2021)

rusoo7 said:


> Yet I cannot find a single recent thread that anyone is using it on FreeBSD.


From the top of my head I can tell you there are several threads that install MySQL 8.0. 


rusoo7 said:


> Is there any reason for this?


The main reason is likely that 5.7 is the _default_ version. Anyone using packages is therefor more or less forced to stick to 5.7.



rusoo7 said:


> Its obviously has never been ported.


databases/mysql80-server


----------



## rusoo7 (Jan 21, 2021)

SirDice said:


> From the top of my head I can tell you there are several threads that install MySQL 8.0.
> 
> The main reason is likely that 5.7 is the _default_ version. Anyone using packages is therefor more or less forced to stick to 5.7.
> 
> ...


Hello SirDice,

Sure, I have installed and used MySQL 8.0 Server on FreeBSD. No issues there, its ported and everything, easy install. I'm talking about MySQL 8.0 Cluster, is it not different from regular Community Server!?






						MySQL :: Download MySQL Cluster
					






					dev.mysql.com
				








						MySQL :: Download MySQL Router
					






					dev.mysql.com


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2021)

rusoo7 said:


> I'm talking about MySQL 8.0 Cluster, is it not different from regular Community Server!?


It's not open source from the looks of it.


----------



## rusoo7 (Jan 21, 2021)

SirDice said:


> It's not open source from the looks of it.


That would make sense, much applicate your input!


----------

